# Reading the Puritans--Where Should I Start?



## TexanRose

Hello friends,

I live in a house full of books. I'm ashamed to say that I've read very few of them.  I'd like to read through the great Puritan classics, but don't know where to start--too much to choose from! What would you suggest? 

I'm not going to bother listing what we've got here because we pretty much have everything. For example, just in the bookcase to my left right now I can see the works of Thomas Goodwin, the works of John Owen, the works of Ralph Erskine (behind me in my avatar, actually), the works of Ebenezer Erskine, Calvin's commentaries, Matthew Henry's commentaries, Durham, Gillespie, Beeke, and much more, and that's just one of a half-dozen bookcases.

So, where should I start? Already reading: Matthew Henry's commentaries, whatever's in the latest Free Presbyterian Magazine, and of course, the Bible. 

(In case you're wondering, the library is my Dad's, not mine.)

I'm going to ask my Dad and brothers for their suggestions too, but thought I would get additional input here. Thanks for your help! 

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------

*sigh* I just realized that there is a "Puritan Literature" subforum that I completely overlooked, which of course contains a thread similar to this one. Forgive me, I'm new!

(Though of course if you want to share your favorites all over again, I'd be happy to listen.)


----------



## Wayne

Pick two good ones. Then read them twice. Then when people visit and inevitably say, "My what a lot of books; have you read them all?", you can say, "Some of them twice."

Thomas Watson is always a great place to start. His _Body of Divinity_ specifically.

There's also a Matthew Henry Reading Challenge underway. Just started in fact. Still time to catch up!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Two books I would recommend first off are the Marrow of Modern Divinity by Edward Fisher. It is one of the best. And any edited version of John Owen on Motification and sin.

If your Dad has anything by William Symington like Messiah the Prince or on the Atonement I recommend them also.

Oh yeah, I forgot one. Jeremiah Borroughs on Gospel Woship. It is significantly very important.


----------



## Idelette

Oh boy, Sharon, there are so many good ones I'm not even sure where to begin! 

Some of my favorites are:

"The Letters of Samuel Rutherford"
"Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices"- Brooks
"The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment"-Burroughs
"Mortification of Sin"-Owen
"The Godly Man's Picture"-Watson

Those should be good to start with...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

BTW, the Erksines's and Boston loved Modern Divinity.


----------



## TexanRose

I'm pulling the ones you've suggested out of the bookcase and stacking them beside me. They all look really good. I hope that a lot of people recommend the same book, so that my choice is obvious (I can be bad with decisions sometimes.)

I have read the Godly Man's Picture. 

I don't see the Symington one, but the name sounds familiar, so it might be hiding around here somewhere.

Keep the recommendations coming! If you want to add *why* you're recommending a particular book, that would be helpful.


----------



## bouletheou

Anything by Burroughs. Anything by Watson (his Ten Commandments was awesome! Rocked my world) and Pilgrim's Progress.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I think these two readings will help you out more spiritually than most things.

On the atonement and intercession of ... - Google Books

Messiah the Prince: or the ... - Google Books


----------



## Pilgrim72

There are so many great works by the Puritans, that it's difficult to just pick one. Maybe it would be good to find a topic you'd like to read about.
In regard to sin, I would agree that Owen's "Mortification of Sin" is a must read. This is one Puritan work that really had a huge effect on me.
Another book that has a special place in my heart is Jeremiah Burroughs' "Rare Jewel Of Christian Contentment" (which was listed above). There was a time when I would frequently find myself depressed and frustrated with my life. Burroughs convinced me otherwise. Also check out Robert Asty's "Rejoicing in the Lord Jesus in All Cases and Conditions" on the same subject. Also see William Bridge's "A Lifting Up for the Downcast".
A really good book on meditation is Thomas Watson's "Christian On The Mount". 
On a right view of the law, Samuel Bolton's "True Bounds of Christian Freedom" is great.

Anyway, I guess I could go on forever. But you have quite a wonderful list of books there to choose from. Even Beeke, who you listed with your Puritans. I guess he's our modern day Puritan. A wonderful author. You can't go wrong there, in my opinion.


----------



## Beoga

I second Watson's _Body of Divinity_.


----------



## N. Eshelman

The first book that I read when I became a Christian was "Heaven Taken By Storm" by Watson. I love Watson. He could illustrate a point using ANYTHING! 

I would also recommend 'Come And Welcome to Jesus Christ' by Bunyan. What a wonderful book.


----------



## Ne Oublie

The Christian in Complete Armour by William Gurnall

The encouragement in one paragraph will keep you for days, and if you were to read each day as a devotional,
you would be likened to a garrison ready for the battle contra mundum.


> Cowards never won heaven. Do not claim that you are begotten
> of God and have His royal blood running in your veins unless you
> can prove your lineage by this heroic spirit: to dare to be holy in
> spite of men and devils.



Trial and Triumph of Faith by Samuel Rutherford.

...Christ will be in thy heart and mind enabling you to walk gracefully!



> The Victory of Faith;
> The condition of those that are tempted;
> The excellency of Jesus Christ and Free-Grace;
> 
> AND
> Some speciall Grounds and Principles of Libertinisme
> and Antinomian Errors, discovered


----------



## Ne Oublie

technical issues...sorry


----------



## Scott1

These are not quite "Puritan" but very influential on them:

The condensed version of Mr. Calvin's Institutes:
John Calvin, Institutes of the Christian Religion [Abridged softcover edition convenient for reading]

https://store.ligonier.org/product.asp?idDept=B&idCategory=TH&idProduct=INS02BP

and the classic two volume set:
John Calvin, Institutes of the Christian Religion [classic, 2 volume edition for study and reference]

https://store.ligonier.org/product.asp?idDept=B&idCategory=TH&idProduct=INS04BH

The former is a way of taking a "baby step" into the reformed theology and world view of the Puritans, especially for those new to it.


----------



## TimV

Sharon, I think it was Owen who said it was better to read just a couple of books and really understand them than to read lots just for the sake of reading lots. So, for my two cents, pick any of those mentioned (as you hoped for, mentioned multiple times) and take your time and read it with understanding. If you only get through a couple pages a day, that's not only fine but really good.


----------



## TexanRose

Pilgrim72 said:


> There are so many great works by the Puritans, that it's difficult to just pick one....I guess I could go on forever...





Idelette said:


> Oh boy, Sharon, there are so many good ones I'm not even sure where to begin!



Y'all are not helping here!!! Let me clarify that I am pretty indecisive...what I was kind of hoping was that everyone would say "Oh, clearly, you must start with X." I'd like to spend less time deciding and more time reading. 



Scott1 said:


> The condensed version of Mr. Calvin's Institutes...and the classic two volume set...
> 
> The former is a way of taking a "baby step" into the reformed theology and world view of the Puritans, especially for those new to it.




Well, I'm definitely not new to reformed theology, so I'm ready to dive right in--no baby steps needed.  My brother also recommended the Institutes.

My Dad recommended something called "A Return to Prayers" by Thomas Goodwin. He took that one with him when he went abroad but he thinks I can find it online.


----------



## TimV

Return OF prayers can be found here (but you may get a headache with the old style writing)

The Return of Prayers - Google Books


----------



## Notthemama1984

I second the motion of Burrough's _Gospel Worship_. If our chief end of man is to glorify God and a big part of that glorification is through worship, then I truly believe the understanding of proper worship is a must for every Christian.


----------



## tommyb

Are there any Puritan authors who can get to the point? Although brilliant, the ones I have tried to read never seem to say in 5 pages what they can spend 50 pages on. They belabor each point to death such that it become a real chore slogging through the work. I tend to like the authors who can say the most in the least amount of words, I think it's the real hallmark of a fine writer.


----------



## Notthemama1984

If you do not like long winded confusing writing, avoid Durham. Chris did a good job trying to outline Durham's writings to make it a little easier to follow, but even with that I have to reread sections quite frequently.


----------



## MLCOPE2

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Two books I would recommend first off are the Marrow of Modern Divinity by Edward Fisher. It is one of the best. And any edited version of John Owen on Motification and sin.
> 
> If your Dad has anything by William Symington like Messiah the Prince or on the Atonement I recommend them also.
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot one. Jeremiah Borroughs on Gospel Woship. It is significantly very important.


 
That sounds close to the conversation we had yesterday.  

I guess when they're good they're good.


----------



## N. Eshelman

tommyb said:


> Are there any Puritan authors who can get to the point? Although brilliant, the ones I have tried to read never seem to say in 5 pages what they can spend 50 pages on. They belabor each point to death such that it become a real chore slogging through the work. I tend to like the authors who can say the most in the least amount of words, I think it's the real hallmark of a fine writer.


 
typical American.... standing in front of the microwave, yelling, 'hurry up!'


----------



## Pilgrim72

Okay Sharon. Then I would say read "Mortification of Sin" by Owen. There, it's done. I chose one book. 

One of the most blessed reads I have ever had, in a book that was not the Bible, was from this one by John Owen.


----------



## tommyb

nleshelman said:


> typical American.... standing in front of the microwave, yelling, 'hurry up!'



Nahhh, we just prefer an author who isn't paid by the word. If Moses could cover the entire creation of everything in 31 verses, I don't think that's too much to ask.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

MLCOPE2 said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two books I would recommend first off are the Marrow of Modern Divinity by Edward Fisher. It is one of the best. And any edited version of John Owen on Motification and sin.
> 
> If your Dad has anything by William Symington like Messiah the Prince or on the Atonement I recommend them also.
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot one. Jeremiah Borroughs on Gospel Woship. It is significantly very important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds close to the conversation we had yesterday.
> 
> I guess when they're good they're good.
Click to expand...


Yes, I repeat myself quite a bit. BTW, it was truly a blessing getting to meet you Mike. I look forward to spending more time with you in the Future. I also have some sermons by Dr. Blackwood doing a talk on God's Kingdom at War along with Derek Thomas that are along the same lines of teaching. I will make you a copy.


----------



## ValiantforTruth

I was at an ACE conference several years ago in Phoenix, and they had a panel Q&A session with Ferguson, Horton, Bridges and (I believe) Ryken. One of the questions was "If you could recommend one book for everyone in attendance to read this year, what would it be?"

Three out of four of them said Watson's _Body of Divinity_. I thought that was a pretty compelling endorsement.


----------



## py3ak

Not all of the Puritans were great writers with regard to style, but I don't understand the idea that they didn't come to the point. Yes, they explore in detail, but most of the time each line adds something to what went before. That is getting to the point; saying the same thing nine different ways, like some writers do, is not.
And along those lines, I actually find Durham to be one of the least involved of writers - he moves straightforwardly and quickly from point to point, taking you along through easy steps the entire way.


----------



## Idelette

Sharon, you can start a poll if you'd like. Backwoods Presbyterian often does a poll and asks the Puritan Board what he should read next. Maybe you can do that as well.  Btw, Thomas Watson was the first Puritan that I read as well and it was through his work that my love for the Puritans grew! He is by far one of my favorites to read!


----------



## LeeD

tommyb said:


> Are there any Puritan authors who can get to the point? Although brilliant, the ones I have tried to read never seem to say in 5 pages what they can spend 50 pages on. They belabor each point to death such that it become a real chore slogging through the work. I tend to like the authors who can say the most in the least amount of words, I think it's the real hallmark of a fine writer.


 I would recommend Thomas Watson's Body of Divinity. He says in 5 or 6 (per section) what many others cannot say in 100 pages.


----------



## puritanhope

Here's where I'd start:

1) Memoir & Remains of Robert Murray M'Cheyne, Andrew Bonar
2) The Letters of Samuel Rutherford, Samuel Rutherford
3) An Exposition of the Shorter Catechism, James Fisher
4) The Christian's Reasonable Service, Wilhelmus à Brakel
5) A Body of Divinity, James Ussher


----------



## tommyb

Can anyone give feedback on "The Reformed Pastor" by Richard Baxter? Although not theological it came highly recommended as a great puritan work. I was told that although aimed a Pastors it is very well written and instructive for Pastors and laymen alike. One of those books I just never got around to reading although it's still on my Amazon wish list. So many books, such little time.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I agree Durham will never be as popular as Watson or other of the widely English Puritans. Level of Durham difficulty will probably vary based on the book. Lectures on Job* given the brevity of the chapters is fine for reading in family worship, which some have told me they have done. Ten Commandments has some tough sections;and it took me forever to figure out some of the outline in the Isaiah 53 which has outlines spanning several sermons at a time often. A lot depends on the source; whether Durham worked on the publication (Revelation; Scandal, as he was dying) or the text is from notes left by hearers (basically everything else but those two). 
*Lectures on Job is actually a pretty good "first Puritan commentary" to take up given is brevity.


Chaplainintraining said:


> If you do not like long winded confusing writing, avoid Durham. Chris did a good job trying to outline Durham's writings to make it a little easier to follow, but even with that I have to reread sections quite frequently.


----------



## marksmith82

Hello Sharon

I can imagine that all the different opinions are not helping, and I'm not sure this post will help either... But here's what comes to my mind. 

1. Robert Trail's Sermons on Hebrews 4:16, and his sermons on Galatians 2:21. I feel that Mr Trail had a wonderful understanding, and a wonderful way of explaining the freeness of the grace of God. I'm always refreshed reading him, because he does not excuse sin, or our backsliding, but rather directs us immediately to the grace and forgiveness of God. And I learn again and again that spiritual progress can't be made until we have the actual belief of the freeness of God's grace in our hearts. I trust I always have the belief of this doctrine in my head, but it's when I experience the power of it in my heart that I feel the desire to serve Christ the Lord, and to mortify the sin within. And I guess that's why I like Trail so much.

2. Although I haven't even read the whole of it, I would strongly recommend John Owen's work on Psalm 130. He takes a systematic look at what evidence we have that there is forgiveness with God. This might seem strange at first, but as you read it I think you'll realize what a profound effect it has on you. To see in order all the ways in which the Lord has declared forgiveness by way of atonement, I think it will leave one speechless.

3. I read most of Thomas Boston's Human Nature in its Fourfold State when I was 15 and 16, so it's been a while. But I would strongly recommend it. My wife tells me that it was by means of this book that she finally came to understand original sin. 

4. Last but not least, we should never forget that little work The Christian's Great Interest by William Guthrie. John Owen himself said "That author I take to be one of the greatest divines that ever wrote. His book is my vade mecum. I carry it always with me. I have written several folios, but there is more divinity in this little book than in them all."


----------



## Pilgrim72

Baxter's Reformed Pastor was basically a rebuke and an encouragement to ministers of the Gospel. A rebuke to those who take their profession lightly, and an encouragement to take their calling seriously and the fate of all those outside of Christ.
He encourages not only for the saving of men's souls but for the building up of the church in the knowledge of Christ & His Word in conducting regular personal catechizing. I enjoyed the read. Baxter's heart was obviously heavy for the lost. I would say, though, this isn't one of my top Puritan reads. There are a lot more that I would encourage to read before this...


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Like yourself,I am just getting started reading the Puritans and I enjoy Joel Beeke,This is his modern intro to the them

Amazon.com: Meet the Puritans: With a Guide to Modern Reprints (9781601780003): Joel R. Beeke And Randall J. Pederson: Books

I also really enjoyed,Thomas Boston's "The Crook in the Lot" it's an easy read and yet very deep


----------



## yeutter

Anything by Owens is good. He is excellent in his treatment of the Holy Spirit and his commentary on Hebrews is outstanding.


----------



## TexanRose

marksmith82 said:


> Hello Sharon
> I can imagine that all the different opinions are not helping, and I'm not sure this post will help either...
> 
> ...I read most of Thomas Boston's Human Nature in its Fourfold State when I was 15 and 16, so it's been a while. But I would strongly recommend it. My wife tells me that it was by means of this book that she finally came to understand original sin.


Hi Mark! Thanks for your recommendations. This is actually helping quite a bit--a few are emerging as clear front-runners. 
I remember your wife mentioning that book as a favorite of hers years ago, so I'll put down two votes for that one (yes, I actually have a little chart with a hash mark for each vote).



Jesus is my friend said:


> ...I also really enjoyed,Thomas Boston's "The Crook in the Lot" it's an easy read and yet very deep


I've read this one--it was given to me by friends when I was experiencing a crook in my own lot. It was very good.


At the moment I'm reading the Letters of Samuel Rutherford. Next up will be Goodwin's "Heart of Christ Toward Sinners" which got a strong recommendation from both my dad and brother--their votes carry extra weight.  Though I will have to talk my other brother into returning it first. Maybe while I'm waiting I'll read Goodwin's Return of Prayers which got a strong recommendation from my dad, plus was mentioned in the sermon last night. 

Still deciding on what comes after that--the front runners so far are: 
Watson's Body of Divinity
Owen's Mortification of Sin
Calvin's Institutes
Jeremiah Burroughs, Gospel Worship


----------



## jandrusk

This is what you need to do starting immediately:

1. Start reading Thomas Watson's Heaven Taken by Storm.

2. Do not read another comment past this one as it will just confuse you more and cloud your judgment.

3. Do not read _any_ other book until you finish this one.

4. If necessary read it again and memorize all numbered lists.

Hurry!!! Run to your bookshelf! Lock yourself in your closet with a lantern. Put your hand on the plow and DO NOT look back!!!


----------



## reformed trucker

Pilgrim72 said:


> Okay Sharon. Then I would say read "Mortification of Sin" by Owen. There, it's done. I chose one book.
> 
> One of the most blessed reads I have ever had, in a book that was not the Bible, was from this one by John Owen.



 Then immediately follow it up with "Holiness" by J.C. Ryle, if you have it (quite the 1-2 punch).


----------



## nnatew24

reformed trucker said:


> Pilgrim72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Sharon. Then I would say read "Mortification of Sin" by Owen. There, it's done. I chose one book.
> 
> One of the most blessed reads I have ever had, in a book that was not the Bible, was from this one by John Owen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then immediately follow it up with "Holiness" by J.C. Ryle, if you have it (quite the 1-2 punch).
Click to expand...

 


As good as the others are, especially Watson's Body of Divinity, start with Owen's Mortification of Sin. Very foundational. I'd go from there to Body of Divinity...


----------



## ZackF

tommyb said:


> Can anyone give feedback on "The Reformed Pastor" by Richard Baxter? Although not theological it came highly recommended as a great puritan work. I was told that although aimed a Pastors it is very well written and instructive for Pastors and laymen alike. One of those books I just never got around to reading although it's still on my Amazon wish list. So many books, such little time.


 
Get an abridged copy that carves out all of the stuff about the English church at that time.


----------



## Christopher88

Mortification of sin.


----------



## a mere housewife

TexanRose said:


> At the moment I'm reading the Letters of Samuel Rutherford. Next up will be Goodwin's "Heart of Christ Toward Sinners" which got a strong recommendation from both my dad and brother--their votes carry extra weight.


 
Sharon, I just finished reading this (I'm fairly new to Puritan literature as well) and it is quite wonderful -- I can't speak highly enough of it, for the comfort and the joy of how well he communicates the subject matter. You may just want to go on reading Goodwin when you've finished  (I'm reading _Encouragements to Faith_ now.)

I'm also reading the letters of Samuel Rutherford. So we have a lot in common at present -- 709 pages, at least  

It's nice to 'meet' you, by the way.


----------



## CNJ

The ladies at my church and I are reading Memorable Women of Puritan Times by James Anderson. He has also written Ladies of the Reformation and Ladies of the Covenant. Kessinger Publishing - Rare Reprints of Hard to Find Books for the source of this reprint.


----------

